# Space fleet +1         1966 Spaceliner 46953



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 6, 2021)

Been casually looking for a girls forward thrust to go with my boys. Picked this one up about 6 weeks ago. I’ve been lucky to find really nice examples of Spaceliners. I don’t think this one ever had a nut or screw removed. Original tires (dated 4th quarter of 65) and tubes. Battery box like new. Cleaned contacts and light turned on!. This is the base model but condition ruled and my matching boys is also a base model. Naively I think I am done with the space fleet unless a 24” shows up.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 14, 2021)

Wow what a beautiful bicycle !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2021)

These are really cool looking rides when they're complete and in that condition. Beautiful example!


----------



## BrentP (Nov 21, 2021)

Very nice. 👍


----------

